# Non healing surgical wound of knee



## mrsbad85 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have non healing surgical wound of the knee and I have 2 ICD9 codes that fit

998.83 non healing surgical wound
891.1 wound, knee, complicated (delayed healing)


Which one would fit better?


----------



## kangelidaho (Jul 24, 2009)

998.83


----------

